# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Thënie të Zgjedhura të Imam 'Aliut

## ArtanMasa

1.	Në kohë trazirash sillu si ajo deveja ende e pa rritur, që s′e ka shpinën të fortë, sa t′ia hipësh, as gjinjtë të zhvilluar, sa ta mjelësh.
2.	Kush e bën zakon lakminë, ia mpak vlerat vetes; kush qahet se vuan, jep shkak të përbuzet; kush e lë gjuhën të livadhisë, ndot shpirtin e tij me të.
3.	Kopracia është turp; frika është mangësi; skamja ia ul vlerën fjalës së mençur; i mjeri është i huaj në vend të tij.
4.	Paaftësia është dështim, durimi trimëri, përkorja pasuri, vetpërmbajta mburojë, dhe përkushtimi - shoqëruesi më besnik.
5.	Dija është kamje që s'merr njollë, logjika pasqyrë që s'njeh shtrembërim, mirësjellja veshje që s'ka vjetrim.
6.	Zemra e të urtit është fortesa e të fshehtave të tij; çiltërsia është arë që rrit miqësi; kontrolli mbi vetveten është vdekje për të metën.
7.	Harmonia i fsheh mangësitë. Kush e do veten përherë e më shumë, i shton armiqtë e tij përherë e më shumë.
8.	Kurat më të mira janë lëmosha dhe mëshira; njerinë e pret në ahiret ajo që bën në këtë jetë.
9.	Ç′qenie e mahnitshme është njeriu! Sheh përmes një mase të squllët, flet përmes një cope mishi, dëgjon nëpër një kockë dhe frymëmerr nëpër një brimë.
10.	Kur kjo botë të miklon, të jep dhe të mirat e të tjerëve; po kur të kthen kurrizin, të merr dhe të mirat që ke hak.
11.	Bëhu me njerëzit në mënyrë të atillë, që të të qajnë, kur të vdesësh, e t′i marrë malli, sa je gjallë.
12.	Fale kundërshtarin, kur ke pushtet mbi të. Kjo është mirënjohja ndaj Zotit për fuqinë që të dha për mposhtjen e tij.
13.	Më i pazoti nga të gjithë është kush s′mund të bëjë miq në jetë; por edhe më i pazotë akoma është kush e humb mikun, pasi e ka bërë.
14.	Mospranimi i të mirave nga që s′janë të mëdha dëshmon mungesë të mirënjohjes.
15.	I braktisuri nga të afërmit bëhet i afërt për të huajt.
16.	Çdo gjë i shtrohet fatit, aq sa dhe vdekja vetë vjen shpeshherë në sajë të përpjekjes për t′iu shmangur.
17.	Kush ecën galop me frerët lëshuar, pengohet dikur me vdekjen dhe rrënimin.
18.	Faluani të metat njerëzve fisnikë, sepse është vetë Zoti që i ngre, sa herë që bien në gabim.
19.	Zhgënjimi pason frikën si dështimi drojën. Rasti i mirë largohet si retë në behar. Mos e lini të iki kot, por përdoreni për mirë.
20.	Kush meritoi vend të ulët me punët e tij, s′mund të prijë vetëm me prejardhjen e tij.
21.	Zbutja e helmit të të helmuarit dhe lehtësimi i fatit të fatkeqit falin mëkate të mëdha.
22.	O bir i Ademit: kur sheh që Zoti po të jep të mira, ndërkohë që ti i mosbindesh, atëherë frikësoju më shumë!
23.	Kur zemra fsheh diçka, atë e shfaq gjuha dhe fytyra.
24.	Përkorja më e mirë është fshehja e saj.
25.	Kur ndahesh nga bota dhe është vdekja në afrim, nuk ka më shpresa për vonesa në takim.
26.	Kini frikë nga Zoti! Kini frikë nga Zoti! Sepse jua ka mbuluar aq shumë mëkatet që i keni bërë, sa duket sikur jua ka falur!
27.	Feja mbahet mbi katër shtylla: qëndresën, besimin, drejtësinë dhe xhihadin.
28.	Bërësi i së mirës është më i mirë se vetë e mira dhe bërësi i së keqes është më i keq se vetë e keqja.
29.	Ji bujar, por jo dorëshpuar; ji i kursyer, por jo koprac.
30.	Pasuria më e madhe fitohet kur braktis ambicjet.
31.	I shpejti në thënien e gjërave që s′u pëlqejnë të tjerëve, bëhet shumë shpejt shënjestër e shpifjeve të tyre.
32.	Ç′i zgjat ambicjes, ia shkurton veprimit.
33.	Faljet vullnetare s′ta sjellin dot Zotin më pranë, nëse me to përligj mosbërjen e faljeve të detyrueshme.
34.	Të urtit gjuha i rri pas zemrës, ndryshe nga të marrit, që i rri përpara.
35.	I bekuar është njeriu që mban parasysh jetën tjetër, që bëhet gati me punë të mira për të dhënë llogari, e që lumturohet dhe mbetet i kënaqur nga Zoti me aq sa i mjafton.
36.	Zoti mban për më të pëlqyer mëkatin që s′jep kënaqësi, se virtytin që ngjall krenari.
37.	Njeriu ka aq vlerë sa guxim e vendosmëri, aq sinqeritet sa baraspeshë në gjykim, aq trimëri sa respekt për vetveten, dhe aq dëlirësi sa ka të zhvilluar ndjenjën e turpit.
38.	Fitoren e sjell qëndrimi i vendosur, qëndrimit i jep vendosmëri kudhra e mendimit. Kur mendimi bëhet plan, duhet ruajtur mirë sekreti i tij.
39.	Druaju nga sulmet e fisnikëve të uritur dhe të alabakëve të nginjur.
40.	Zemra e njeriut është si egërsira, që i shkon pas vetëm zbutësit të saj.
41.	Për sa kohë ecën fati, të metat mbeten në hije.
42.	Falësi më i pëlqyer është ai që ka më shumë mundësi për të ndëshkuar.
43.	Bujari është ajo që bëhet vetiu. Kur jep se të kërkojnë, këtë e bën nga turpi ose për t′iu shmangur qortimit.
44.	Nuk ka pasuri si intelekti, mjerim si padija, trashëgimi si edukata dhe mbështetje si këshillimi.
45.	Qëndresa është dy llojesh: Qëndresa ndaj asaj që mundon, dhe qëndresa ndaj asaj që lakmon.
46.	Me pasuri bëhet atdhé dhe një dhé i huaj; me mjerim edhe atdheu bëhet dhé i huaj.
47.	Qenia i kënaqur është pasuri që s′shter.
48.	Pasuria është burimi më i parë i pasionit.
49.	Ai që ju paralajmëron është si ai që ju sjell lajme të mira.
50.	Gjuha është si bisha; po e zgjidhe, kafshon.
51.	Ndërmjetësuesi është krahu i kërkuesit.
52.	Njerëzit e kësaj bote janë si udhëtarët që i afrohen destinacionit, edhe pse mund të jenë duke fjetur.
53.	Mungesa e miqve të bën të panjohur.
54.	Të mos kesh atë që të duhet, është më e lehtë se t′ia kërkosh një të padenji.
55.	Mos u turpëro që jep pak, sepse mosdhënia është më pak se pak.
56.	Nderi është stoli e skamjes dhe mirënjohja stoli e kamjes.
57.	Nëse s′ndodh ajo që prisje, mos u pikëllo pse mbete ku ishe.
58.	Padija është bota e njeriut ekstremist.
59.	Kur shtohet urtësia, mpaket të folurit.
60.	Koha drobit trupat e rrit shpresat, ndërkohë që vdekja avitet dhe dëshirat fashiten. Kush pati sukses, druhet se e humb, e kush pati humbje, druhet mos nuk reshtin humbjet.
61.	Ai që kërkon të prijë, edukon veten përpara të tjerëve; se njerëzit binden më mirë me sjellje se me gjuhë. E drejta për respekt e njeriut që edukon vetveten është më e madhe se e atij që vetëm sa mëson të tjerët.
62.	Sa herë që merr e lëshon frymë, hedh një hap më afër vdekjes.
63.	Çdo gjë e fundme do ta gjejë njëherë fundin e saj, ashtu si do të ndodhë njëherë ajo që është premtuar.
64.	Kur gjërat ngatërrohen, fundi i tyre duhet vlerësuar nga fillimi i tyre.
65.	Pranoje fjalën e urtë nga kushdo që e thotë. Ajo flatron sa kohë që është në zemra hipokritësh dhe s′gjen qetësi, veçse kur del prej tyre dhe zë vend në zemrën e besimtarit, krahas me shoqe të tjera të saj.
66.	Fjala e mençur u takon besimtarëve të vërtetë; po humbi ndonjë, duhet gjetur dhe marrë, qoftë edhe nga një i pafé.
67.	Vlera e çdo njeriu matet me arritjet e tij.
68.	Kush resht së thëni s′e di, ka marrë rrugën e rrënimit.
69.	E dua mendimin e të moshuarit më shumë se vrullin e të riut.
70.	Habitem me njeriun që s′ka më shpresë, megjithëse mundet të lypi ndjesë.
71.	Juristi i përsosur islam s′i lë njerëzit ta humbin shpresën në Mëshirën e Zotit, s′i bën të zhgënjehen nga Mirësia e Zotit dhe s′i lejon të ndihen të sigurtë nga ndëshkimi i Zotit.
72.	Zemra rrëgjohet njësoj si trupi; prandaj ushqeje me urtësi.
73.	Dija që vlen më pak është ajo që mbetet ngjitur për gjuhe, kurse dija që vlen më shumë është ajo që njihet pasi vihet në jetë.
74.	Më të afërmit me profetët janë ata që dinë më shumë rreth asaj që ata prunë.
75.	Gjumi me besim të shëndoshë e të sinqertë është më i mirë se falja me besim të lëkundur.
76.	Mirësia ndaj të tjerëve bëhet virtyt i përhershëm kur përmbushen tre kushte: Duke e parë si të vogël, që të arrijë të bëhet e madhe; duke e fshehur, që të shfaqet vetë; dhe duke u bërë shpejt e me takt, që të jetë e pëlqyeshme dhe e dobishme.
77.	Do të vijë një kohë kur pozitat e larta do t′u jepen vetëm intrigantëve dhe kur mëkatarët do mbahen për të zgjuar, kurse të drejtët për budallenj. Atëherë lëmosha do shihet si shpenzim i kotë, kujdesi për të afërmit si barrë ose nder dhe përkushtimi si shkas për t′iu mburrur të tjerëve. Atë kohë pushteti do ushtrohet nëpërmjet këshillimit me femrat, vënies së çunakëve në poste të larta dhe drejtimit të administratave nga eunukët.
78.	Sigurisht, kjo botë dhe tjetra janë të kundërta të njëra tjetrës, siç janë dy rrugë që shpien në drejtime të kundërta. Ai që e do dhe e pëlqen këtë botë, do ta urrejë tjetrën e do bëhet armiku i saj; të dyja ato janë larg nga njëra tjetra sa Perëndimi me Lindjen. Udhëtari që ndodhet mes tyre mund t′i afrohet njërës duke iu larguar tjetrës; ato janë shemrat e njëra tjetrës.
79.	Qoftë i bekuar kush i druhet kësaj bote, nga që mallohet për tjetrën. I tillë është ai që e sheh këtë dhé si shtrat të tij, këtë pluhur si shtresën e mbulesën e tij, dhe këtë ujë si parfumin e vetëm të tij; ai e thotë Kur′anin me zë të ulët, lutet me zë të lartë dhe largohet nga kjo botë si Isai.
80.	Zoti ju ka vënë ca detyrime, mos i lini pas dore; ju ka caktuar ca kufij, mos u rrekni t′i kaloni; ju ka ndaluar ca gjëra, mos e bëni dysh fjalën e Tij; dhe ka lënë në heshtje ca gjëra të tjera e nuk jua ka thënë, por jo nga që ka harruar; mos bëni provë t′i zbuloni.
81.	Njeriu gënjen veten, kur mendon se mund t′i zgjidhë problemet e tija të kësaj bote duke sakrifikuar diçka nga feja e vet. Zoti do ta mundojë me probleme shumë më të vështira.
82.	Ndodh që padija e njeriut të mësuar t′i zhvlerësojë dijet e tij dhe ta shpjerë në rrënim.
83.	Ne (Ehl-i Bejti) jemi si jastëku në mes: kush ka mbetur pas nxiton të na arrijë, e kush na e ka shkuar rikthehet drejt nesh.
84.	Askush nuk e vendos dot rendin e Zotit të Madhëruar, përveç atij që s′e njeh dobësinë, nuk bën dot keq dhe s′ka pasione e lakmi.
85.	Kush na do ne (Ehl-i Bejtin), të llogaritë përballjen me skamjen.
86.	Asnjë pasuri nuk vlen sa mençuria; asnjë vetmi s′tjetërson si vaniteti; asnjë urtësi s′i ngjan taktit; asgjë s′të jep nder sa droja prej Zotit; asnjë s′të është besnik sa morali i lartë; asnjë trashëgimi s′matet me sjelljen e mirë; asnjë udhëheqje s′e bën efektin e veprimit të pavonuar; asnjë zanat s′ia vlen sa një veprim i virtytshëm; asnjë fitim s′i përqaset Shpërblimit Hyjnor; asnjë kontroll i vetes nuk bie dobi sa përmbajtja në çaste të paqarta; asnjë dorëheqje s′të ruan sa largimi nga gjëja e ndaluar; asnjë dije s′e ka nivelin e mendjes që e lind; asnjë adhurim s′është si përmbushja e detyrimit; asnjë besim nuk është si modestia dhe qëndrueshmëria; asnjë arritje nuk është si përunjësia; asnjë nder nuk është si dija; asnjë fuqi nuk është si durimi; dhe asnjë mbështetje nuk është aq e mirë sa këshillimi.
87.	Në botën ku mbretëron virtyti, nuk është e udhës të ushqesh mendime të këqija rreth dikujt që s′ka bërë keq në asnjë rast. Po kur bota dhe njerëzit mbretërohen nga vesi, ruaju nga rreziku që të sjell mendimi i mirë që krijon për dikë.
88.	Shumë njerëzve u jepet kohë për hir të mirëdashjes që është për ta, e ca të tjerë mashtrohen nga që u mbulohen veset e mëkatet; po ka dhe nga ata që dashurohen pas vetes për shkak të lëvdatave që u bëhen. Zoti nuk vë askënd në sprovë aq seriozisht, sa atë, të cilit i jep kohë.
89.	Dy lloje njerëzish do rrënohen për shkakun tim: ata që e teprojnë me dashurinë e tyre për mua, dhe ata që më urrejnë për vdekje.
90.	Bota është si gjarpri - e butë në të prekur, dhe plot helm në brendësi. I padituri mashtrohet e joshet prej saj, kurse i urti e i dituri i ruhen.
91.	I bekuar qoftë ai që e mban veten të përunjur, që e nxjerr jetesën me duar të pastra, që ka zemër të qashtër, që ka zakone të rrënjosura në virtyt, që e shpenzon atë që tepron, që e përmban gjuhën nga thënia e fjalëve të kota, që nuk ushtron tirani e dhunë, po jep siguri me praninë e tij, që është i kënaqur me Sunnetin e Profetit (s) dhe që s′pajtohet me risitë në fé.
92.	Çuditem me njeriun e kursyer, që ngutet drejt skamjes duke menduar se i largohet, dhe humbet kështu paqen e jetës, që aq shumë e lakmon. Për pasojë, bën në këtë botë jetën e të varfërit, ndërkohë që në tjetrën do japë llogari si i pasur. Çuditem me njeriun kryelartë, që s′ishte gjë tjetër një ditë, veç spermë, e s′do jetë gjë tjetër një ditë, veç kufomë. Çuditem me njeriun që vë Zotin në dyshim, ndonëse e sheh Krijimin e Tij. Çuditem me njeriun që harron për vdekjen, edhe pse përcjell të vdekur në varrezë. Çuditem me njeriun që e mohon jetën tjetër, megjithëse e shkoi një këtu. Çuditem me njeriun që stolis banesën e tij të përkohshme dhe lë pas dore shtëpinë e tij të përjetshme.
93.	Po ta kuptonit deri në fund Madhështinë e Krijuesit, nuk do t′i jepnit rëndësi Universit dhe krijesave të tjera të Tij.
94.	Një engjëll i Zotit na kujton çdo ditë: Fëmijët i lindni për vdekjen, pasurinë e mblidhni për rrënimin, ndërtimet i bëni për shkatërrimin.
95.	Kjo botë është rrugë për të kaluar, jo vend për t′u sheshuar. Dy lloje njerëzish udhëtojnë nëpër të: Një që e shet veten, duke e dënuar përjetësisht shpirtin e tij, dhe një tjetër që e blen, duke e shpëtuar shpirtin e tij nga dënimi i përjetshëm.
96.	Shoku nuk është shok, po qe se nuk jep prova në tre raste: Në nevojë, në mungesë dhe në vdekje.
97.	Kujt i lejohen katër gjëra, s′i mohohen katër të tjera: Kush lut, merr përgjigje; kush pendohet, dëgjohet; kush lyp ndjesë, falet; kush ndihet mirënjohës, s′mbetet pa të mira.
98.	Kush druhet nga Zoti, mund t′i afrohet përmes faljes. Haxhxhi është Xhihadi i të dobëtit. Çdo gjë ka kërkesat e saj. Agjërimi është kërkesë e shëndetit. Xhihadi i gruas është të jetë e këndshme për burrin e saj.
99.	Kërkoi mjetet e jetesës nëpërmjet dhënies së lëmoshës.
100.	Kush s′dyshon në rimarrjen e asaj që jep, jep me të dy duart.
101.	Ndihma jepet sipas nevojës.
102.	Ai që është i matur, s′bie kurrë në varfëri.
103.	Familja e vogël është një nga rrugët e arritjes së lehtësive në jetë.
104.	Ndërsjellësia e marrëdhënies përbën gjysmën e urtësisë.
105.	Gjysma e pleqërisë është trishtim.
106.	Durimi duhet t′i përgjigjet mundimit. Kush rreh duart mbi gjunjë nga dëshpërimi, ua humb vlerën punëve të mira.
107.	Ka shumë agjërues, agjërimi i të cilëve është vetëm etje dhe uri, dhe shumë ofrues faljesh, faljet e të cilëve janë vetëm mundim e pagjumësi. Gjumi dhe të ngrënët e të pirët e njeriut të ditur është shumë më i mirë.
108.	Mbroje besimin me lëmoshë; ruaje pasurinë me zekat dhe prapsi tallazet e vuajtjeve me falje.
109.	Njeriu fshihet pas gjuhës së tij.
110.	Ai që s′ia di vlerat vetes, rrezikon të dështojë.
111.	Të gjithë të ardhurve u duhet të rikthehen; e pasi të jenë rikthyer, është njësoj si të mos kishin qenë kurrë.
112.	I duruari ia del mbanë në çdo rast, ndonëse mund t′i duhet të presë gjatë.
113.	Të pajtohesh me veprimin e një tjetri është si ta kesh bërë bashkë me të. Kush bashkëpunon në gjëra të mbrapshta bën dy herë mëkat: bën një ligësi dhe s′pengon tjetrin në bërjen e saj.
114.	Qortoje shokun me butësi e takt dhe hiqja të keqen me anë të së mirës.
115.	Kush vete në vende me nam të keq, s′duhet të çuditet pse e mbajnë për të keq.
116.	Zakonisht, të veshurit me pushtet s′i shmangen dot njëanësisë.
117.	Kush bën vetëm më kokë të vet, ia afron rrënimin vetvetes. Këshillimi bën të shohësh me sytë e të tjerëve.
118.	Kush di të mbajë sekrete, i ka nën kontroll punët e tij.
119.	Skamja është vdekja më e hidhur.
120.	T′i respektosh të drejtën atij që nuk ta respekton, është idhujtari.
121.	S′duhet të ketë bindje që bie ndesh me urdhrat e Zotit, kushdo qoftë ai që e kërkon.
122.	Mos bëni njeri me faj pse vonohet në marrjen e hakut; faj ka kush merr gjëra që s′janë të tijat.
123.	Vaniteti e pengon përparimin.
124.	Agimi ka zbardhur për këdo që i ka sytë.
125.	Përmbajtja nga mëkati është më e lehtë se largimi prej tij.
126.	Nepsmadhi e prish vetë midenë e tij.
127.	Njerëzit janë armiq të asaj që s′e njohin.
128.	Kush mpreh dhëmbët e revoltës për hir të Zotit, merr fuqinë e duhur për të mundur dhe më trimat e armiqve të Tij.
129.	Sado të frikshme që të jenë, problemet duhen përballur në vend që të shmangen, përndryshe bëhet më e mundimshme tortura e ngurrimit sesa vetë zgjidhja e tyre.
130.	Autoriteti i njeriut është i madh aq sa është e madhe zemra e tij.
131.	Qortoje kë bën keq duke shpërblyer kë bën mirë.
132.	Shkule të ligën nga zemrat e të tjerëve duke e shkulur në fillim prej zemrës tënde.
133.	Këshilla s′është bërë për kokëmushkën.
134.	Lakmia është skllavëri e pafund.
135.	Pakujdesia të hap punë, maturia të mbaron punë.
136.	Të heshtësh kur mund të thuash diçka të mençur e dobiprurëse, është po aq e keqe sa të thuash gjepura dhe gjëra pa vlerë.
137.	Kur bëhen dy thirrje të kundërta, njëra të fton domosdo në udhë të gabuar.
138.	Kurrë s′kam patur dyshime për të drejtën, qysh në çastin që m′u shfaq.
139.	Unë s′kam folur gënjeshtra, as më janë thënë gënjeshtra. Dhe s′kam gabuar njeri, as më kanë gabuar.
140.	Kush merr sot në duar flamurin e tiranisë, nesër do t′i kafshojë ato duar.
141.	Ndarja është në prag të derës.
142.	Kushdo që ka dalë kundër së drejtës, është shkatërruar.
143.	Nëse durimi s′bie paqe fare, padurimi vret për fare.
144.	Çudi që kalifati u dhënka për hir të shoqërisë me Profetin e jo dhe për hir të afërisë në gjak me të!
145.	O bir i Ademit: gjith ç′fiton mbi ç′ke nevojë, nuk është për ty, po për të tjerët.
146.	Zemrat janë mbrujtur me pasione e prirje për përparim e tërheqje. Nxiti për veprim kur janë të ndezura për progres, sepse verbohen, po t′i shtërngosh.
147.	Vetëm kamja që shkon për dije nuk shkon kot.
148.	Zemra lodhet njëlloj si trupi, prandaj çlodhe me thënie të urta.
149.	Turmat janë njerëz që bëjnë një forcë të madhe sa janë bashkë; po kur ndahen, bëhen anonimë; ato janë njerëz që bëjnë të këqija, kur mblidhen bashkë, dhe të mira, kur rrinë veç e veç.
150.	Çdo gjë e mbush enën ku hidhet, përveç dijes që hap vend tjetër për tjetër dije.
151.	Shpërblimi i parë që merr i urti nga të tjerët është përkrahja e tij, jo e arrogantit.
152.	Kur nuk e mban dot veten, shtiru sikur e mban, se rrallë ndodh që njeriu t′u pëlqejë të tjerëve pa u njëjtësuar me ta.
153.	Bota do ta kthejë fytyrën nga ne (Ehl-i Bejti), pasi na ka kthyer shpinën, siç bën deveja nënë, që i kthehet fëmijës, pasi e ka ndukur më parë.
154.	Bujaria është mburoja e nderit; durimi është freri i të leshtit; ndjesa është çmimi i suksesit; përçmimi është ndëshkimi për atë që të shet, dhe këshillimi është garanci për udhëheqje.
155.	Vaniteti është armiku i intelektit njerëzor.
156.	Mos i përfill vuajtjet, ndryshe nuk do ndihesh asnjëherë i lumtur.
157.	Pema trungbutë e ka gjethnajën më të dendur.
158.	Kundërshtimi e tut këshillën e mirë.
159.	Kush jep bujarisht, bëhet i pushtetshëm.
160.	Qëndrueshmëria e njeriut njihet kur ndryshojnë kushtet.
161.	Nuk është e sinqertë miqësia e mikut që të ka zili.
162.	E shumta e mangësive në gjykim buron nga lakmia.
163.	Qëndrimi i heshtur jep dinjitet; drejtësia shton miqtë e besës; bujaria lartëson prestigjin; mirësitë breshërojnë kur lypen përulësisht; shërbimi ndaj njeriut të bën prijës të tij; sjellja e njerëzishme ia pret krahët kundërshtarit; përmbajtja ndaj një të marri t′i shton përkrahësit.
164.	Çudi që lakmitari s′lakmon shëndet!
165.	Lakmitari është përherë në kthetra të turpit.
166.	Në fakt, kush dëshpërohet nga kjo botë, dëshmon pakënaqësi ndaj Zotit që i rregulloi gjërat në këtë mënyrë. Kush ankohet prej fatkeqësive, ankohet kundër Zotit.
167.	Kush i afrohet e i përulet dikujt për shkak të pasurisë, i ka humbur dy të tretat e fesë së tij.
168.	Kur zemra skllavërohet nga kjo botë, bëhet fole e tre gjërave: Ankthit, që e mbërthen për gjithnjë; lakmisë, që s′e lëshon më për asnjë çast; dhe ambicjes, që s′kënaqet dot kurrë.
169.	Tiparet më të mira të grave janë ato, që për burrat janë më të këqijat, dhe pikërisht: kryelartësia, kursimi dhe brishtësia. Një grua kryelartë s′i lejon njeriu t′i afrohet; kur është e kursyer, e përdor mirë pasurinë e saj e të burrit të saj; e nëse është zemërbrishtë, trembet e ka frikë nga gjithçka që i ndodh.
170.	Për Atë Zot, kjo botë e juaja është në sytë e mi më e pështirë se zorrët e derrit të tredhur në duart e një lebrozi.
171.	Një grup njerëzish e adhuron Zotin për hir të favoreve; ky është adhurim tregtarësh. Një tjetër grup e adhuron nga frika; ky është adhurim skllevërish. Së fundi është grupi që e adhuron vetëm nga mirënjohja. Kështu adhurojnë vetëm njerëzit e lirë dhe fisnikë.
172.	Njeriu humbet të drejtat nga mosveprimi dhe mikun nga përgojimi.
173.	Guri i vënë pandershmërisht në muret e një shtëpie është garanci e rrënimit të saj.
174.	Dita e të shtypurit mbi shtypësin do jetë më e mundimshme se dita e shtypësit mbi të shtypurin.
175.	Pyetja me shumë përgjigje është ende pa përgjigje.
176.	Në çdo bekim të Zotit është një e drejtë e Tij. Zoti e rrit bekimin, kur ajo përmbushet, dhe e heq fare, kur s′përfillet, po merret nëpër këmbë.
177.	Kur shtohet aftësia, mpaket frika.
178.	Ruhuni nga largimi i bekimit, se jo çdo gjë që ikën kthehet përsëri.
179.	Bujaria i rri së mirës më afër se përkujdesja për të afërmin në fis.
180.	Provoi që s′gabohet atij që ka mendim të mirë për ty.
181.	E njoha Zotin përmes dorëheqjes nga vendimet, prishjes së planeve dhe humbjes së kurajos.
182.	Hidhësia e kësaj bote është ëmbëlsi e botës tjetër dhe ëmbëlsia e kësaj bote është hidhësi e botës tjetër.
183.	Zemërimi i ngjet çmendurisë, nëse pasohet me pendesë; se kur s′pasohet, është vërtet çmenduri.
184.	Sa më pak hasét, aq më shumë shëndet.
185.	Kur të marrin punët ters, merru vesh me Zotin përmes dhënies lëmoshë.
186.	Besa me të pabesin është pabesi ndaj Zotit, mosbesimi ndaj të pabesit është besnikëri ndaj Zotit.
187.	Ka njerëz që sillen drejt ndëshkimit hap pas hapi përmes trajtimit të mirë; ka të tjerë që mbeten në mashtrim, se u fshihen të këqijat; së fundi, ka nga ata që mbahen me shpresa, për shkak të fjalëve të mira që u thuhen. Të gjithë harrojnë që dhënia e kohës është sprova më e madhe, që ka bërë Zoti.
188.	Njeriu me pushtet është si ai që nget shaluar një luan: E lakmojnë për pozicionin që ka, por ai e di më mirë në ç′pozitë është.
189.	Bëju mirë qyqarëve të pa njeri, që t′u bëhet mirë të afërmve të tu, në mbetshin qyqarë ndonjëherë.
190.	Fjala e urtë është kurë, kur synon zgjidhjen e çështjes, dhe sëmundje, kur synon ngatërrimin e saj.
191.	O bir i Ademit, mos e vuaj qysh sot shqetësimin e ditës që s′ka ardhur ende. Kur të vijë ajo ditë në jetën tënde, Zoti do t′ia japë pjesën që i takon.
192.	Duaje mikun me kufi, se mund të të bëhet armik një ditë. Urreje armikun me masë, se mund të të bëhet mik një ditë.
193.	Mos e këmbeni dijen me padije dhe bindjen me dyshim. Veproni, pasi të fitoni dije, dhe vazhdoni, pasi të krijoni bindje.
194.	Lakmia e shpie njeriun tek burimi dhe e bën të kthehet mbrapsht, pa pirë. Ajo merr përsipër përgjegjësi që s′i përmbush dot. Ndodh që ai që pi, të mbytet, përpara se zjarrmia t′i fashitet. Sa më shumë vlen një send i dëshiruar, aq më shumë dhembje sjell humbja e tij. Ambicja ia verbon sytë logjikës. Pjesa e caktuar vjen vetvetiu, sado t′i afrohesh a t′i ikësh larg.
195.	Puna e vogël, e vazhduar rregullisht, është më me vlerë se puna e gjatë, e kryer pa zell.
196.	Hiqni dorë nga gjërat që ju lihen në dëshirë, nëse bëhen pengesë për gjërat e detyruara!
197.	Ai që sharron sa e gjatë është udha, rri përherë i përgatitur.
198.	Perceptimi i syrit s′është vrojtim real, sepse sytë të gënjejnë herë-herë; kurse urtësia s′e gënjen kurrë atë që këshillohet me të.
199.	Midis jush e predikimit varet një perde mashtruese.
200.	Të paditurit ndër ju marrin ç′të duan, sa kohë që mbahen larg të diturit.
201.	Dija zhvlerëson shfajësimin e atij që rreket të përligjet.
202.	Kush bie herët në kthetrat e vdekjes, kërkon kohë, e kush u ndie i harruar prej saj, kërkon justifikime.
203.	Kjo botë mban fshehur një të keqe për çdo gjë, që njerëzit thonë se ecën mirë.
204.	Kur Zoti dëshiron të përulë dikë, e lë pa dituri.
205.	Edhe sikur Zoti të mos kish folur për ndëshkim, do duhej të mjaftonte vetëm mirënjohja për mirësitë e Tij, për t′i bërë njerëzit të mos shfaqnin mosbindje ndaj Tij.
206.	Mos u shoqëro me të lajthitur, sepse hiqen sikur merren me punë të mëdha dhe kërkojnë që të bëhesh dhe ti si ata.
207.	Ai që s′ia përton sherrit, mëkaton, kurse ai që i shmanget, pëson. Si zor që sherrxhiu t′ia ketë frikën Zotit.
208.	Nuk shqetësohem shumë për gabimin, pas të cilit mund t′i lyp Zotit ndjesë me dy rekate.
209.	I rëni në mjerim nuk është më nevojtar për lutje se i pambrojturi prej tij.
210.	Njeriu është pjellë e kësaj bote, prandaj s′i vihet faj që e do të ëmën.
211.	Lypsari është lajm nga Zoti. Kush e largon, përçmon Zotin, kush i jep, bën Zotin borxhli.
212.	Njeriu që respekton veten nuk kryen tradhëti bashkëshortore.
213.	Caku që i është caktuar jetës është mjaft për t′u ndier i ruajtur*.
214.	Njeriu mund të flerë edhe pas humbjes së fëmijës, po s′vë dot gjumë në sy pas humbjes së pronës.
215.	Vuri veshin opinionit të besimtarit, sepse është Zoti që e vë të vërtetën në gojën e tij.
216.	Fetaria është e shtirë, kur mbështetja kërkohet më shumë nga vetvetja se nga Zoti.
217.	Skamja mpak besimin, pështjellon intelektin dhe shton mllefin.
218.	Pyet për të kuptuar, jo për të ngatërruar. Injoranti që do të mësojë, sillet si i mësuar, kurse i mësuari që do të ngatërrojë, sillet si injorant.
219.	Ruhuni nga mosbindja ndaj Zotit kur jeni vetëm, se është vetë Gjykatësi ai që dëshmon.
220.	Kush mposhtet nga mëkati, s′mund të jetë fitimtar; kush fiton përmes mëkatit, në fakt ka dështuar.
221.	Zoti ia ka dhënë pjesën të skamurit në pasurinë e të kamurit. Varfanjaku ka uri kur s′i jepet pjes′ e tij. Por për këtë do jepet llogari përpara Zotit.
222.	Mungesa e nevojës për shfajësim është më e mirë se argumenti që shfajëson.
223.	Më e pakta që duhet bërë për hir të Zotit është mospërdorimi i bekimeve të Tij për të mëkatuar kundër Tij.
224.	Besimtarit i qesh fytyra, ndërsa zemra i qan; sjellja e tij kokulur fsheh një zemër me bujari të pafund; s′e lakmon pozitën e lartë, kurse për famën s′pyet fare. Malli i tij është i pashuar, guximi i tij është i pamatë, durimi i tij është i madh dhe koha e tij është e zënë. Është mirënjohës e i përmbajtur, i heshtur në mendimet e tij, i matur në kërkesat e tij, i shkëlqyer në sjelljet e tij dhe i butë në temperamentin e tij. Është më i gurtë se guri dhe më i përunjur se skllavi.
225.	Po t′i ndodhte njeriu të njihte fatin dhe fundin e jetës së tij, do t′i urrente ambicjet dhe mashtrimin prej tyre.
226.	Në pronën e çdo njeriu ka dy pjesëtarë: pasardhësit dhe aksidentet.
227.	Njeriu që kërkon është i lirë sa pa premtuar ende.
228.	Kush lutet pa bërë përpjekje, është si ai që do të gjuajë me një hark pa kordë.
229.	Dija është e dy llojeve: Ajo që është përvetësuar dhe ajo që është dëgjuar. Vetëm e dëgjuara nuk sjell dobi, po të mos përvetësohet.
230.	Drejtësia e vendimit shkon krah për krah me fuqinë: njëra lind kur lind tjetra dhe zhduket kur zhduket tjetra.
231.	Stolia e varfërisë është dëlirësia, stolia e pasurisë është mirënjohja.
232.	Dita e Drejtësisë për të padrejtin do të jetë më e mundimshme se dita e padrejtësisë për viktimën e tij.
233.	Kamja më e madhe është të mos ia hedhësh sytë fare kamjes së të tjerëve.
234.	Thëniet mbahen mend, veprimet vihen në provë.
235.	Kini frikë nga Zoti, o njerëz! Shumë nga ju përpiqen për gjëra që s′i marrin dot, ndërtojnë shtëpi ku nuk banojnë, dhe mbledhin sende që u lihen të tjerëve. Ka dhe që marrin në rrugë të pandershme e në dëm të së drejtës së tjetrit. Kush fiton kundër ligjit, do duhet të mbajë barrën e mëkatit, prandaj ikën nga kjo botë me shpinën kërrusur dhe del përpara Zotit i dërrmuar nga dëshpërimi.
236.	Qëndrimi larg mëkatit është një nga rrugët e mbrojtjes prej tij.
237.	Dinjiteti të është dhënë i lartë, por ti vetë e ul sa herë që kërkon; prandaj zgjidh mirë para kujt e ul.
238.	Të lëvdosh më shumë nga ç′meritohet është sahanlëpirje, të lëvdosh më pak është ose smirë ose mangësi në të folur.
239.	Mëkati më serioz është ai që gjykohet i vogël nga ai që e bën.
240.	Tirani ka tri cilësi: Dhunon eprorin duke mos iu bindur, dhunon vartësin përmes arrogancës së postit, dhunon njerëzit të gjithë duke përkrahur tiranët e tjerë.
241.	Pas kulmit të dhembjes zbret qetësia, ashtu si zbret paqja pasi laku i dëshpërimit s′ngushtohet dot më.
242.	Mos e tepro në përkushtimin ndaj gruas e fëmijëve, se Zoti s′do t′i lërë pa përkujdesje, në qofshin dashurues të Tij; e në qofshin armiq të Tij, pse duhet brengosur e shpenzuar kohë për ta?
243.	E meta më e madhe e njeriut është të quajë të metë të të tjerëve një të metë që e ka vetë ai.
244.	O skllevër të ambicjeve, ndahuni prej tyre! Kush pështetet pas kësaj bote, s′do marrë gjë prej saj, përveç dhembjes. Kaliteni veten, o njerëz, e mos ua vini veshin prirjeve tuaja instiktive.
245.	Mos e shihni të keqe thënien, ku mund të gjeni diçka të mirë.
246.	Kur t′i luteni Zotit për diçka, në fillim kërkoni bekime për Profetin, pastaj për veten tuaj. Zoti është tepër bujar që të pranojë vetëm lutjen e parë e të mos pranojë dhe të dytën për hir të saj.
247.	Kush e ka të shtrenjtë dinjitetin, u qëndron larg grindjeve.
248.	Budallallëk është të nxitosh përpara momentit të përshtatshëm dhe të vonosh, pasi ka ardhur ky moment.
249.	Mos pyet për gjëra që mund të ndodhin, se mjaft telashe ke nga gjërat që të ndodhin.
250.	Imagjinata është pasqyrë, mësimet japin këshillë dhe paralajmërim. Ai që bën veten, ka bërë mjaft, nëse ka shmangur atë që quan të keqe tek të tjerët.
251.	Dija ka shok veprimin. Kush di, të veprojë, se dija vdes po s′pati aksion. Po të mbahet parasysh kjo veti e saj, mirë. Përndryshe ajo ikën e të lë.
252.	Nuk ka gjë më të lartë se Islami, nder më të lakmuar se adhurimi i Zotit, strehë më të sigurt se kufizimi i vetvetes, ndërmjetës më të mirë se pendimi, dhe thesar më të vyer se qenia i kënaqur.
253.	Asnjë pasuri s′e tremb aq shumë mjerimin, sa mjaftimi me mjetet e ekzistencës. Kush e kufizon veten në sa i duhet për t′u mbajtur, arrin paqen dhe bëhet gati qetësisht për ndërrimin e banesës.
254.	Ambicja është porta e dëshpërimit dhe çelësi i fatkeqësisë. Lakmia, krenaria dhe xhelozia nxitin për mëkat, ndërkohë që zakonet e këqija shpien ujë në mullirin e së keqes.
255.	Zemra e ngushtë nxë veç veset e këqija; ajo është mëgojza që e kthen njeriun drejt së ligës.
256.	Ka njerëz që ia dalin mbanë një dite, por pas saj nuk shohin më ditë tjetër; ka të tjerë, që janë për t′u patur zili para mesnatës, pastaj i qajnë gratë më të gdhirë të ditës tjetër.
257.	Fjalët mbahen në zap ende pa u thënë; se me t′u thënë, e mbajnë ato njeriun zap. Prandaj përgjojeni gjuhën më shumë se arin e argjendin, se ndodh shpesh që vetëm një shprehje të prapësojë një bekim e të sjellë një ndëshkim.
258.	Mos fol për atë që s′e di, por as atë që di mos e thuaj të tërë, nëse ka mundësi.
259.	Ruaju Zotit mos të sheh ku mëkatohet e nuk të sheh ku ka bindje ndaj Tij, sepse do jesh i humbur të dyja herët. Kur ndihe i vendosur, tregohu i vendosur në bindjen ndaj Tij, dhe kur ndihe i lëkundur, tregohu i lëkundur në mëkatimin ndaj Tij.
260.	Mbështetja në këtë botë është marrëzi, përderisa dihet ç′ka në të; prapambetja në vepra të mira është humbje e sigurt, përderisa dihet që sjellin shpërblim; është papjekuri t′i japësh besim njeriut që s′ka dhënë prova ende.
261.	Se sa e ulët është kjo botë në gjykimin e Zotit del nga fakti që vetëm në të ka mosbindje ndaj Tij. Pikërisht kjo bën të arrihen të mirat e Tij, vetëm kur ikën prej saj.
262.	Kush kërkon do gjejë qoftë dhe vetëm një pjesë të asaj që kërkon.
263.	Nuk është e mirë ajo e mirë, pas së cilës vjen Skëterra, dhe nuk është vuajtje ajo vuajtje, pas së cilës vjen Parajsa. Çdo lumturi tjetër nga e Parajsës është banale, dhe çdo fatkeqësi tjetër nga e Skëterrës është shaka.
264.	Varfëria është vërtet fatkeqësi, por më e keqe se varfëria është lëngata e trupit dhe më e keqe se lëngata e trupit është lëngata e zemrës. Kamja është vërtet bekim, por më e mirë se kamja është shëndeti i trupit dhe më i mirë se shëndeti i trupit është shëndeti i zemrës.
265.	Prejardhja s′mund ta çojë përpara atë, që ka mbetur prapa nga punët që ka bërë.
266.	Qëndroi botës larg, që t′ia shohësh më mirë të këqijat që të ka dëftuar Zoti; dhe mos rri mospërfillës ndaj saj, se ajo të përfill, sido që të jetë.
267.	Fol që të shfaqesh, ndryshe do mbetesh fshehur nën gjuhë.
268.	Prapse sulmin e joshjeve të kësaj bote dhe qëndroi larg asaj që s′të afrohet. E nëse s′bën dot ndryshe, trego maturi në kërkim.
269.	Shpesh fjala bën shumë më tepër se sulmi.
270.	Ajo që kënaq, mjafton, sado e vogël të jetë.
271.	Le të ketë vdekje, por jo poshtërim. Le të ketë pak, por jo nga të tjerët. Kush s′merr duke ndenjur unjur, nuk do marrë as kur të jetë më këmbë. Bota ka dy ditë: Një pro teje e një kundër teje. Mos u kapardis, kur dita është me ty, dhe bëj durim, kur e ke kundër.
272.	Aroma më e mirë është e myshkut. Peshon pak, po erën e ka të këndshme.
273.	I lini mburrjet e mos e gënjeni veten, por sillni vdekjen ndër mend.
274.	Fëmija ka një të drejtë tek prindi dhe prindi ka një të drejtë tek fëmija. E drejta e prindit tek fëmija është bindja për çdo gjë, përveç asaj që përbën mëkatim ndaj Zotit; kurse e drejta e fëmijës tek prindi është trashëgimi i një emri të mirë, edukata e shëndoshë dhe mësimi i Kur′anit.
275.	Mania e kundërshtimit t′i pakëson shanset e suksesit.
276.	408. E vërteta rrëzon këdo që i del kundër.
277.	Zemra është libri i syrit.
278.	Përkushtimi ndaj Zotit është tipari më i rëndësishëm i karakterit të njeriut.
279.	Mos e provo mprehtësinë e gjuhës tënde kundër Atij që ta dha aftësinë për të folur, as shkathtësinë e fjalës kundër Atij që të futi në udhën e mbarë.
280.	Kontrollit mbi veten i mjafton largimi nga gjithçka që s′pëlqehet tek të tjerët.
281.	Përmbahu si njeri i lirë, ose hesht si i paditur.
282.	Më e pakta gjë që i kërkohet intelektit është të shquajë udhën e mbarë nga e gabuara.
283.	Bëni të mira pa quajtur të vogël asnjërën prej tyre. E mira e vogël është e madhe dhe e mira e paktë është e shumtë. Askush nuk duhet të pranojë që të tjerët të jenë më të zotë se vetë ai në bërjen e së mirës, ndryshe do bëhej vërtet ashtu. E mira dhe e keqja kanë përkrahësit e tyre. Në heqshi ju dorë prej ndonjërës, do ketë të tjerë që do t′i afrohen.
284.	Zoti ia rregullon paraqitjen, kujt vë rregull në brendi të vet. Zoti i ndihmon në punët e kësaj bote, kujt bën shërbime për fenë e Tij. Zoti ia sjell mbarë punët me të tjerët, atij që mba të forta lidhjet me Të.
285.	Maturia është perde që mbulon e urtësia shpatë e mprehtë. Fshihi dobësitë e sjelljes tënde pas maturisë dhe vraji ambicjet e tua me shpatën e urtësisë.
286.	Zoti i begaton disa njerëz në dobi të njerëzve të tjerë. Zoti ua mbush duart plot, sa kohë që u japin dhe të tjerëve; e kur s′ japin më, Zoti ua heq bekimin e ia jep dikujt tjetër.
287.	Njeriu nuk mund të ndihet kurrë i sigurtë në punët e shëndetit e të pasurisë. Ka shumë njerëz që duken të shëndetshëm, por sëmuren pas pak, si dhe shumë të tjerë që janë të pasur, por bien shpejt në varfëri.
288.	Ai që i qan hallin një besimtari, i është qarë Zotit, në fakt; ai që i qan hallin një jo-besimtari, i është qarë për Zotin, në fakt.
289.	Mundimet e kësaj bote përballen me durim, se padurimi i shton më shumë.
290.	Kënaqësia më e madhe arrihet pasi heq dorë nga ambicjet.
291.	Mendjet e skllavëruara bëhen vegla të pasioneve të fuqishme.
292.	Aftësia i ndihmon ruajtjes së përvojës.
293.	Mos i jepni përgjegjësi e besim njeriut të dëshpëruar.
294.	Më fatkeqi në tregti e më i pafati në përpjekje është kush rropatet pas kamjes pa e gjetur dot. Si rezultat, ikën i trishtuar nga kjo botë dhe detyrohet të përballet me të këqijat e saj edhe në botën tjetër.
295.	Ka dy lloj mjetesh jetese: Që kërkojnë dhe që kërkohen. Vdekja përgjon hapat e atij që i përgjërohet kësaj bote, deri sa e shqit nga gjiri i saj; kurse atij që i përgjërohet botës tjetër, i vijnë vetiu të mirat e kësaj bote. Ai vetëm sa i pranon.
296.	Mbani mend që qejfet do zhduken dhe do mbeten vetëm pasojat.
297.	Vër në provë dhe do urresh!
298.	Nuk është e mundur që Zoti t′ia mbajë hapur njeriut derën e mirënjohjes, duke i mbyllur derën e bollëkut; as t′ia mbajë hapur derën e lutjeve, duke i mbyllur derën e pranimit të tyre; as t′ia mbajë hapur derën e pendesës, duke i mbyllur derën e mëshirës.
299.	Njeriu më i përshtatshëm për pozicion të nderuar është ai që vjen nga njerëz të nderuar.
300.	Njeriu është armik i asaj që s′njeh.
301.	Gjumi i natës squll vendosmërinë e ditës.
302.	Pushteti qeverisës është gur prove për një prijës.
303.	Asnjë qytet nuk ka mbi ty më shumë të drejtë se të tjerët. Qyteti më i mirë është ai që të mban.
304.	Pak, por përherë, është më mirë se shumë, por që zhgënjen.
305.	Po të hasni te dikush një cilësi të spikatur, do gjeni dhe të tjera, të të njëjtit lloj.
306.	Ai që tregton pa ditur ç′thotë feja, do bjerë herët a vonë te fajdeja.
307.	Zoti e fut në halle të mëdha njeriun që alarmohet nga telashet e vogla.
308.	Kush i jep rëndësi dinjitetit, s′u jep rëndësi dëshirave të vogla.
309.	Kur hyn në shaka qesëndia, dalin intelekti dhe gjallëria.
310.	Largimi i atij që do të të afrohet, t′i mpak shanset e suksesit, kurse afrimi tek ai që të largohet, të mpak dinjitetin.
311.	Vetëm kur të jemi përpara Zotit, do duket kamja e skamja e vërtetë.
312.	Pse duhet të mbahet më të madh njeriu? Ka nisur si farë e do mbarojë si kufomë. Veten s′e mba dot vetë, as takimin me vdekjen s′e shmang dot.
313.	Vall′ s′paska njeri aq të lirë, sa të mundë t′ua lërë kafshatën e tij të kësaj bote atyre që dinë veç të mbllaçiten? Veç Parajsa vlen të jetë çmimi juaj, pra mos e shisni veten, përveçse në shkëmbim të saj.
314.	Dy tahmaqarë s′ndiejnë kurrë të ngopur: Kërkuesi i dijes dhe kërkuesi i kësaj bote.
315.	Besimi është zgjedhje e së vërtetës, ndonëse mund të dëmtojë, dhe flakje tej e të pavërtetës, ndonëse mund të ndihmojë; besimi kërkon që fjala të mos thotë më shumë se vepra; besimi nënkupton frikën ndaj Zotit sa herë që flitet për të tjerët.
316.	Vendimet i dominon fati, ndryshe s′do mund të dështonin nga vetë përpjekjet.
317.	Vetëpërmbajtja dhe durimi janë pjella binjake të kurajës së lartë.
318.	Përgojimi është arma e të pafuqishmit.
319.	Shumë njerëz futen në udhë të keqe nga që për ta është folur vetëm mirë.
320.	Kjo botë s′është bërë për vetveten, po për tjetër gjë nga vetja.
321.	Syri është gjalm për torbën pas shpine.
322.	Dy lloj njerëzish do të rrënohen për shkakun tim: admiruesi që e tepron me admirimin e tij, dhe fajësuesi që më ngarkon me faje të paqena.
323.	Heshtja për çështje që duan urtësi nuk sjell asnjë të mirë, ashtu si nuk sjell asnjë të mirë fjala e thënë pa patur dituri.
324.	Mëkati më i keq është ai që shihet si i parëndësishëm nga bërësi i tij.
325.	Zoti s′ia detyron mësimin të paditurit, pa ia dhënë të diturit detyrën e mësimit të tij.
326.	Shoku më i keq është ai, ndaj të cilit ndihesh i detyruar të ruash disa formalitete.
327.	Besimtari që i bie më qafë vëllait të tij në besim, e braktis, në fakt.
328.	Vdekja nuk është kurrë tepër larg.
329.	Grindjet sjellin shkatërrim.
330.	I bekuar është ai që ia kushton krejt veprimet, dijen, dashurinë, urrejtjen, marrjen, dhënien, fjalën, heshtjen, veprat dhe fjalët vetëm Allahut.
331.	Sikur njeriu ta dallonte vdekjen dhe shpejtësinë me të cilën i afrohet, mesiguri do ta urrente dynjanë dhe shpresat e saja.
332.	Sikur lutësi ta dinte shkallën e mëshirës hyjnore që e rrethon, nuk do ta ngrinte kokën kurrë nga sexhdja.
333.	Kush flë shumë natën do të humbasë diçka që s′mund ta fitojë ditën.
334.	Dyert e mëshirës janë të hapura në pesë raste: gjatë shiut, xhihadit, recitimit të Kur′anit, muzgut dhe agimit.
335.	Qasjuni duasë në pesë raste: gjatë këndimit të Kur′anit, ezanit, shiut, xhihadit dhe lutjes së të shtypurit, sepse vërtet, nuk ka perde mes saj dhe Zotit!
336.	Mund të ndodhë që të kërkoni diçka e Ai të mos jua japë, për t′ju dhuruar diçka më të mirë (më vonë).
337.	Ndonëse koprracia, frika e lakmia janë cilësi të ndryshme, ato kanë të përbashkët idenë e gabuar për Allahun.
338.	Mungesa e faljes është e meta më e keqe dhe ngutja në hakmarrje është mëkati më i madh.
339.	Sa mjeranëve po u numërohen ditët e ata prapë jepen marrëzisht mbas pasurisë.
340.	Kush mbahet me të madh është një hiç tek Allahu.
341.	Dy gjëra i shpiejnë njerëzit në shkatërrim: frika nga varfëria dhe kërkimi i epërsisë përmes krekosjes.
342.	Kush këshillohet me të urtit tregon pjekurinë e vet.
343.	Lotët nuk thahen veçse kur ngurtësohen zemrat dhe zemrat nuk ngurtësohen veçse nga mëkatet e shumta.
344.	Thuaje të drejtën në çdo rast; miqëso të drejtët dhe shmang gjynahqarët, largoju hipokritëve dhe mos u shoqëro me tradhtarët!
345.	Shkaku i ndërprerjes së mirëqenies është shpërfillja e nevojtarëve.
346.	Kënaqësia e Allahut është te kënaqësia e prindërve dhe zemërimi i Tij është te zemërimi i tyre.
347.	Forma më e keqe e tradhtisë është zbulimi i të dhënave të mirëbesuara.
348.	Ai që e shet ahiretin për dynjanë i humbet të dyja.
349.	Pranoja kërkesën për falje vëllait tënd musliman, e nëse nuk ka ndonjë, gjeja!
350.	Qortimi në publik është poshtërim.
351.	Dëgjuesi i përgojimit është njëlloj me përgojuesin.
352.	Allahu e mëshiroftë personin që ofron një mirësi dhe largon një padrejtësi; ose rrëzon një zullum dhe vendos drejtësi.
353.	Kush resht së ndaluari nga e keqja me fjalë dhe vepra është një kufomë në mesin e të gjallëve.
354.	Fëmija që duhet bërë zap është si gishti i tepërt: nëse e lë, nuk të pëlqen dhe nëse e këput, të dhemb.
355.	Qëllimi juaj duhet të jetë të tregoni më shumë mirësi ndaj fëmijës suaj sesa ai ndaj jush.
356.	Kur qortoni një fëmijë, lërini vend të largohet nga faji, që si rrugëdalje e vetme të mos i mbetet kryeneçësia!
357.	Rrahja e ferishtes është si plehërosja e njomishtes.
358.	Mos i harxhoni ditët duke përmendur veprat tuaja dhe duke përgojuar, sepse vërtet ka engjëj regjistrues me ju.
359.	Mos u veshni me të zeza, sepse ajo është moda e Faraonit.
360.	Ruajuni debatit, sepse shkakton dyshim.
361.	Ruajuni neglizhimit, sepse shkakton pishmanllëk kur pishmanllëku s′ka dobi.
362.	Bëni ndere sa të mundeni, sepse ju shpëtojnë nga vdekja e dhunshme.
363.	Gjatë haxhxhit, soditeni Bejtullahin shpesh, sepse Zoti i kushton njëqind e njëzet shpërblime Shtëpisë së Shenjtë, gjashtëdhjetë prej të cilave janë për tavafbërësit, dyzet për namazfalësit dhe njëzet për soditësit e Qabes.
364.	Jepni sadaka natën, sepse sadakaja e natës shuan zemërimin e Allahut.
365.	Ruajuni përtacisë, sepse përtaci nuk do t′i përmbushë të drejtat e Allahut.
366.	Këshillimi mbron nga shkatërrimi.
367.	Nderet janë të pavlera, veç nëse i bëhen fisnikut dhe fetarit.
368.	Çdo gjë ka frytin e vet dhe fruti i bërjes nder është shpejtimi i tij.
369.	I sigurti për shpërblimin jep bujarisht.
370.	Të referuarit neve (Ehl-i Bejtit) është ilaçi i ngurrimit, sëmundjeve dhe cytjeve dyshuese.
371.	Duhet të reshtni së diskutuari mbi thëniet tona që s′i kuptoni.
372.	Moderimi është rruga jonë dhe udhërrëfimi është çështja jonë.
373.	Organi më mosmirënjohës i trupit është syri; ndaj, mos iu përgjigjni që të mos shmangeni nga dhikri i Allahut.
374.	Allahu e ka për detyrë ta shërojë atë që e fsheh lëngimin e tij për tri ditë dhe i ankohet për atë vetëm Allahut.
375.	Kënga është vajtimi i Shejtanit për humbjen e Xhennetit.
376.	Neve (Ehl-i Bejti) jemi rojtarët e fesë së Allahut dhe fanarët e diturisë; saherë që dikush nga ne kalon, një tjetër shfaqet.
377.	Dehja është katër llojesh: dehja e rinisë, dehja e pasurisë, dehja e gjumit dhe dehja e pushtetit.
378.	Mosbesimi qëndron mbi katër shtylla: shthurjen, teprimin, dyshimin e rebelimin.
379.	Hipokrizia mbështetet në katër gjëra: tekat, pakujdesinë, mllefin dhe lakminë.
380.	Modestia është rroba më e mirë e besimtarit, ndershmëria është bukuria e tij më e mirë, dija është nderi i tij dhe shpërfillja e përgojimeve është dinjiteti i tij.
381.	Mos ua trego varfërinë tënde të tjerëve; duroje atë për hir të Allahut - me dinjitet dhe në fshehtësi!
382.	O Kumejl, mund t′ia tregosh mikut tënd të ngushtë sekretin. Kush është miku yt i ngushtë? Ai që s′të zhgënjen në fatkeqësi, s′të braktis në halle dhe mëkate, nuk pret derisa t′i kërkosh ndihmë dhe s′të lë t′ia tregosh telashin. Atë mund ta drejtosh nëse mbështetet.
383.	Statusi i durimit ndaj imanit është si ai i kokës ndaj trupit; kështu, mosdurimtarët janë jobesimtarë.
384.	U druhem, në lidhje me ju, dy gjërave: shpresave të tejzgjatura dhe ndjekjes së dëshirave.
385.	Mos e tradhëto shokun nga dyshimi dhe mos e braktis atë para se ta qortosh.
386.	Shtyllat e ateizmit janë katër: dëshira - për kënaqësitë e dynjasë, frika - nga humbja e kënaqësive të dynjasë, pakënaqësia - me rizkun e Allahut, dhe zemërimi.
387.	Pendimi i vërtetë është keqardhja me zemër, kërkimi i faljes me gjuhë dhe vendosmëria për të mos e përsëritur më kurrë.
388.	Ruajeni dinjitetin nëpërmjet vetmisë.
389.	Zemrat e injorantëve turbullohen nga lakmia, zaptohen nga shpresat dhe ndryhen nga dredhitë.
390.	Heshtja është urti, përmbajtja nga të folurit është siguri dhe fshehja (e halleve) është pjesë e lumturisë.
391.	Profeti i njeriut është interpretuesi i intelektit të tij.

----------

